# Trunk or Treat - What is your opinion?



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not really sure of the trunk or treating thing. I remember when I was young and trick or treating the mall and most banks would hand out candy. Plus we had all of the neighborhoods, but that was back when there were not as many psychos out there that wanted to hand out crystal meth pop rocks and crap..


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love crystal meth pop rocks! Especially the cherry flavored ones! 

Seriously, though, my sister does the Trunk of Treat thing every year at her church. It's wildly popular and everyone knows each other because of the whole religion things. It's not my deal, but it works for them.


----------



## sonofpear (Sep 21, 2009)

I have done the trunk or treat with my church and its alot of fun we always do it before halloween as to not take away from the good old door to door I like the idea because it gives more candy


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

If done on a day other than Halloween, I don't have issue with it. These events are widely sponsored by churches and in many cases they hold them on Halloween night as an "alternative" to traditional trick or treating. This is where I have a problem. I see it as religion once again believing they have the "right answer" and that traditional tot'ing is somehow wrong/unsafe/etc.. Part of me thinks that it's a way churches atempt to condemn Halloween practices. Another part of me thinks is an easy out for some lazy a$$ parents who don't want to expend a little effort taking their childen on traditional tot rounds, like their parents did when they were little. Even those who hold it on a night other than Halloween can often discourage traditional tot'ing, as the parents say to the kids "well we already got a nice bag of treats the other night, so we're not going out again." I simply have issues with organized religion attempting to change the way people celebrate traditional Halloween. Trunk or Treat, Fall Festivals, "safe alternatives". C'mon, it's Halloween! Let the kids enjoy walking door to door (parents accompanying them if need be) through the crunchy leaves, getting a bit scared, seeing the decorations and displays, then going home all tired but happy, sorting through the loot and having some great memories. Stop robbing kids of age old traditions! Stepping down now.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> If done on a day other than Halloween, I don't have issue with it. These events are widely sponsored by churches and in many cases they hold them on Halloween night as an "alternative" to traditional trick or treating. This is where I have a problem. I see it as religion once again believing they have the "right answer" and that traditional tot'ing is somehow wrong/unsafe/etc.. Part of me thinks that it's a way churches atempt to condemn Halloween practices. Another part of me thinks is an easy out for some lazy a$$ parents who don't want to expend a little effort taking their childen on traditional tot rounds, like their parents did when they were little. Even those who hold it on a night other than Halloween can often discourage traditional tot'ing, as the parents say to the kids "well we already got a nice bag of treats the other night, so we're not going out again." I simply have issues with organized religion attempting to change the way people celebrate traditional Halloween. Trunk or Treat, Fall Festivals, "safe alternatives". C'mon, it's Halloween! Let the kids enjoy walking door to door (parents accompanying them if need be) through the crunchy leaves, getting a bit scared, seeing the decorations and displays, then going home all tired but happy, sorting through the loot and having some great memories. Stop robbing kids of age old traditions! Stepping down now.


I couldn't have said it better myself! Amen.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

As the great Pen and Teller said. Your kid is more likely to be struck by lightning than to be kidnapped. I don't prescribe to stranger danger.

With that said, whats wrong with making sure your kid goes out with an adult? Its not just for their safety but to make sure they don't get into trouble. Example: A group of kids without supervision walked into my house last year and proceded to take candy from the bowl. It was innocent, but you just don't do stuff like that.

So in short, hate the organized ToTing and most americans could use a little exercise anyways. So put down the remote, get off your butt, and walk your kid around the neighborhood.


----------



## sonofpear (Sep 21, 2009)

I so agree I would never want to take away the traditions I love so much with walking door to door and i tell you come halloween next year I will be a new parent and it will be my childs first halloween and we will be going door to door with our child and my nephew all dressed up as well. Its just what we do no way would I ever want to take that away Like I said I like trunk or treat just because its an excuse for the kids to get candy on two days not just one


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

My daughters first ToT was last year. She was able to walk. It took her about 3 doors before she figured out that if you take candy from the strangers and put it in your bag, then keep doing it, your bag gets fuller!  This year she got a little plastic couldron and explains to us that this where the "Nummies" go daily.

Enjoy your child! ToTing with them rocks!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm with jdubbya, as well. A local church does trunk or treat each year, with big banners advertising it as "Safe Halloween". The message, of course, is that real ToT'ing is unsafe. And how do you haunt the trunk of a car, anyhow?

I know that times change, but I went out for hours when I was a kid, and never had a bit of trouble. We always checked the loot at home, mostly just to weed out the ninnies. If people are that mistrusting of their neighbors, then they need to get out and meet them on Halloween night, the one night of the year when it really is OK to knock on a stranger's door and demand goodies. And guess what - now they're not strangers anymore!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm gonna take my hearse to one...That'll teach 'em.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I think trunk or treat, along with fall festivals, are perfect for the paranoid, uban-myth believing, helicopter parents that seem to prevail in our society...


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not a fan of trunk or treat for the reasons already stated. I don't see ToTing as being dangerous, and it is a good family activity. I have a related question? My understanding is that the poison candy and razor blades in apples being handed out on Halloween are all urban myths. The only one which actually happened (and I think started all the urban myths) was a father that poisened his own children and then tried to blame it on the Halloween candy. Is that correct, or does anyone know of actually instances of poison or other harmful things being given out to ToTs?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Trunk or Treat has its place. Unsafe neighborhoods with high rates of kidnapping, theft, assault and random murder I can understand having a Trunk or Treat, on or off Halloween.

But what I think is wrong and giving an entire generation a bad message about traditional Trick or treating is a Trunk or Treat in an area like mine where you are more likely to have a group of turkeys attack you than a gang. 

My community has a small religious group that puts on a "safe" Halloween party type assembly on Halloween as an indirect slap in the face to my family's haunt. We know its a personal attack because our neighbors are a big supporter and participant of this and they have actually attempted to divert kids away from our house and to their party. There is no need for it, our community is safe and no harm beyond a few nightmares has been cause by my family's haunt. 

Trunk or Treat has its place, but most communities that have it don't need it. 
I feel it is being abused by overprotective parents, religious or not, to safe guard their kids from imaginary danger.

ducdukgoose - This web site has a lot of myths busted and its own section devoted to Halloween. : snopes.com: Holidays (Halloween Legends)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am very happy to hear the insight of everyone on this. I really have not seen it very much. I have heard about it here and there. The "mall" thing, festivals and ToT'ing in model home neighborhoods.

The one thing that I did think was cool when I lived in Calif was where they had "Pioneer Villiage" museum where they have all of these really old buildings. Kids went building to building. I do not think kids did that instead of regular ToT'ing. I think that they did that ALSO.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

(mostly churches doing this in my area, and just started in the last couple of years, and yes they do it on Halloween)

I find it fascinating that they think it's a "safe alternative" - while teaching small children that approaching a stranger's car and taking candy from them is a great idea.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

in my mall they do that i wish i could go to get free candy. BUT u just cant beat the real trick or treating...


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

This year my kids will go tot'ing 3 count em 3 times.... 

First on October 25th.... the University I goto school at Austin Peay State University does GHOST (Greater Halloween Options for Safer Trick or Treating). They do this every year and never on the actual day of Halloween. It's always on a Sunday and it is huge all of the fraternities and sororities hand out candy and they have huge amounts of kids come. They all dress up and have displays and play music it's fabulous.

Second On October 30th this year our church will be doing a Fall festival celebration and trunk or treat. I was so happy to hear that they were having this on a day other than Halloween so the kids could still go out on Halloween night. This will be the first year my kids have done a trunk or treat we tried the mall one year, but my child got less than a handful of candy as every single store claimed to be out when we got there at 5:30. I refuse to ever do that again (needless to say we went door to door as soon as we left the mall)

Third and most importantly is October 31st and we go door to door. We spend several hours out trick or treating and my oldest son who now doesn't Trick or treat hands out candy for me dressed up in my graveyard.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*tot*



ducdukgoose68 said:


> I'm not a fan of trunk or treat for the reasons already stated. I don't see ToTing as being dangerous, and it is a good family activity. I have a related question? My understanding is that the poison candy and razor blades in apples being handed out on Halloween are all urban myths. The only one which actually happened (and I think started all the urban myths) was a father that poisened his own children and then tried to blame it on the Halloween candy. Is that correct, or does anyone know of actually instances of poison or other harmful things being given out to ToTs?


i understand you are exactly correct. and the candy man legend is about that father. just this one incident has made people very cautious. but then again i don't think it is bad to be cautious. 
as far as tot, i loved it as a kid and love seeing it now as an adult. there are a lot of elderly people who have no visitors who look forward to this night. it is some nice interaction they don't otherwise always have. it is a fun night of deciding what you want to be, coming up with a costume, just fun going door to door. to most it is more than the candy, it is the whole concept of the night. the scares, thrills, decorations, haunts, make believe, costumes, sounds, smells, and going to sleep dog tired with a big smile on ones face. 
in the one city close to us the mall passes out candy, but they do it early enough one can still tot. and i don't think they are trying to stop tot. just want to participate in the holiday. 
in the city on the other side of us they do a spook walk. i have in the past helped there. they usually don't do it on halloween night and it is a blast. again it is just the businesses wanting to participate in the holiday. 
in the small town i previously lived in, one of the churches there would do a party the night of halloween to advert the kids. i had my haunt kiddie corner from the church and had more kids at that haunt after their event got over than at the other 2 locations i occupied in later years. the kids usually hit the party but still got some quality time out and about before or after going to the party. lol
HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ducdukgoose68 said:


> I'm not a fan of trunk or treat for the reasons already stated. I don't see ToTing as being dangerous, and it is a good family activity. I have a related question? My understanding is that the poison candy and razor blades in apples being handed out on Halloween are all urban myths. The only one which actually happened (and I think started all the urban myths) was a father that poisened his own children and then tried to blame it on the Halloween candy. Is that correct, or does anyone know of actually instances of poison or other harmful things being given out to ToTs?


Happened here - Houston, TX in 1974. They called him the Pixie Stix Killer. He put poisoned pixie stixs in his son's candy to collect an insurance policy he took out on the kid. Not only was he a horribly evil person for doing that to his own child, but he was stupid enough to brag about how he was going to be coming into money soon to his coworkers right before it happened... which led police to suspect him right from the start. 

They still don't celebrate Halloween much in Deer Park (area in Houston where it happened).  My husband was not allowed to go TOT except to a few known houses in his neighborhood.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate it because it isolates you from your neighbors. Part of the whole Halloween experience is going up to total strangers houses. I think the Trunk 'r Treat isolates people of a religion or social group that perticipate. Get the hell out of your comfort zone people and maybe you can learn and experience new friends.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> I hate it because it isolates you from your neighbors. Part of the whole Halloween experience is going up to total strangers houses. I think the Trunk 'r Treat isolates people of a religion or social group that perticipate. Get the hell out of your comfort zone people and maybe you can learn and experience new friends.


I wholeheartedly agree with this, assuming that the trunk or treat is held on Halloween night. 

In my area, the trunk or treats ARE held on Halloween night by churches to discourage their members from being exposed to demonic possession. 

Ok, I made that up. They're really afraid that their members will be exposed to devil worship. 

Ok, I made that up. They're really afraid their young members might be traumatized with gore and people chasing them with chainsaws. 

Ok, I made that up. They're really afraid that their members will have a good time away from the church. 

There, I said it!

Craig


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

larry said:


> I have noticed different opinions regarding a Trunk or Treat event.
> 
> "People gather and park their cars in a large parking lot. They open their trunks or the backs of their vehicles and decorate them. Then they pass out candy from their trunks. The event provides a safe family environment for trick or treaters."
> 
> ...


I've never even heard of this Trunk or Treat concept. Seems werid to me. I can't put my finger on just why though...
I don't know where I've been hiding all these years but I always went door to door trick or treating and my son does the same. We have tons of kids in the neighborhood that do it as well. I've never heard of doing anything else on Halloween. Obviously it's completely different in other parts of the US.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

savagehaunter said:


> I hate it because it isolates you from your neighbors. Part of the whole Halloween experience is going up to total strangers houses. I think the Trunk 'r Treat isolates people of a religion or social group that perticipate. Get the hell out of your comfort zone people and maybe you can learn and experience new friends.


How funny--I feel this way about it too. And I'm not particularly social. But I always LOVED the good will on Halloween...that you could walk up to (nearly) any house and EVERY person would answer with a smile and a little treat. Everyone welcomed you. Everyone was happy to see you.

It was a great feeling!

I go out with my kids, anyway. I'm lucky: I've always had "a little kid" around to ToT with.  I ToTd until I was probably 13 or so; then it was "uncool"...oh what is a girl to do??? Luckily for me, my mom had had a late-in-life baby. So when I was 14, my little bro was two...and so on. 

I took little bro ToTing until even he was getting "too old"...but at that time I was an adult and had a son of my own.  Back out on the ToTing path I went.

That "little" guy got bigger and DID think it was "uncool" to ToT. There were probably two years in row that we didn't go...sooooooooo sad...then, I got remarried...and had another child!

Today I have a 6-year-old and 3-year-old (in addition to my 23-year-old).

I tell everyone I kept having children so I could keep ToTing! Hopefully by the time these little guys don't want to ToT anymore, the oldest will be married and have a baby, LOL. Otherwise...what on earth will I do? It's never cool to borrow a stranger's kid. People frown on that sort of thing............


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

p.s. As far as trunk-or-treating...that's cool for people who want to. It's fine. I definitely am sad that not as many kids go ToTing door-to-door nowadays, but if it's between staying home on H'ween night and going trunk-or-treating, I'd be generous and allow the kid the trunk-or-treat.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> If done on a day other than Halloween, I don't have issue with it. These events are widely sponsored by churches and in many cases they hold them on Halloween night as an "alternative" to traditional trick or treating. This is where I have a problem. I see it as religion once again believing they have the "right answer" and that traditional tot'ing is somehow wrong/unsafe/etc.. Part of me thinks that it's a way churches atempt to condemn Halloween practices. Another part of me thinks is an easy out for some lazy a$$ parents who don't want to expend a little effort taking their childen on traditional tot rounds, like their parents did when they were little. Even those who hold it on a night other than Halloween can often discourage traditional tot'ing, as the parents say to the kids "well we already got a nice bag of treats the other night, so we're not going out again." I simply have issues with organized religion attempting to change the way people celebrate traditional Halloween. Trunk or Treat, Fall Festivals, "safe alternatives". C'mon, it's Halloween! Let the kids enjoy walking door to door (parents accompanying them if need be) through the crunchy leaves, getting a bit scared, seeing the decorations and displays, then going home all tired but happy, sorting through the loot and having some great memories. Stop robbing kids of age old traditions! Stepping down now.



Yup!!! Have to second that (or third, or fourth)


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't live in a "bad" neighborhood, but bad people live everywhere.
A few years ago there was a double murder on our street, and it's hard to be trusting of hardly anyone now days. 
However, I don't particularly like to live in fear, but instead to just be aware. 

I also think though that trunk or treats are wonderful for itty bittys. It's fun to decorate the trunk of your car and see everyone else's. And usually the ones around here aren't on Halloween, so a lot of kids get the best of both worlds.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several of our churches in the area do the trunk or treating. In addition, they have TOT in our downtown area for about an hour. It is pretty good for the little ones. The mall also does this by giving out candy. The college where I work has a TOT on campus for all the area youth. Each organization sets up and gives out candy. The college kids really enjoy this and it is a big service project for the kids. All the organizations and Greek groups particiapate. Some just give out candy and others have little games at booths for the kids.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm big on Halloween tradition so of course I'm not crazy about trunk r treat, BUT There is a trunk or treat within a mile of my subdivision so I take my kids there early and get through it quick and return to our subdivision and trick or treat there also. My kids always get quite the haul when it comes to candy!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

This is the first I heard of such a thing. While I am not a fan of anything that keeps the kids away from my porch, this could be a cool thing to do as a car club. I might have to talk to the boys.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

The discussion about meeting the neighbors reminded me that when I was a kid we identified neighbors who did not have kids or whose kids were grown by referring to Halloween. "You know, the house that gives out the caramel apples" or "Yeah, he's a grouch but remember how they gave out two candy bars last year" or "What do you expect - they turn the lights out and hide behind the curtains" and of course "Duck! He's still pissed-off because of the soap on his windows!"


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> If done on a day other than Halloween, I don't have issue with it. These events are widely sponsored by churches and in many cases they hold them on Halloween night as an "alternative" to traditional trick or treating. This is where I have a problem. I see it as religion once again believing they have the "right answer" and that traditional tot'ing is somehow wrong/unsafe/etc.. Part of me thinks that it's a way churches atempt to condemn Halloween practices. Another part of me thinks is an easy out for some lazy a$$ parents who don't want to expend a little effort taking their childen on traditional tot rounds, like their parents did when they were little. Even those who hold it on a night other than Halloween can often discourage traditional tot'ing, as the parents say to the kids "well we already got a nice bag of treats the other night, so we're not going out again." I simply have issues with organized religion attempting to change the way people celebrate traditional Halloween. Trunk or Treat, Fall Festivals, "safe alternatives". C'mon, it's Halloween! Let the kids enjoy walking door to door (parents accompanying them if need be) through the crunchy leaves, getting a bit scared, seeing the decorations and displays, then going home all tired but happy, sorting through the loot and having some great memories. Stop robbing kids of age old traditions! Stepping down now.


I feel exactly the same way. I'm ok if Trunk or Treating is on a different day but I still have a deep dislike of the entire concept as it adds to the whole "Halloween is unsafe" aspect of this wonderful holiday. Ridiculous.

Last year I tried to find even one instance where a child has been harmed by something in their candy and could not. 

I took a poll among my friends with kids about homemade goodies and was disappointed to find out that they'd never let their kids eat anything a stranger made even if they lived on the same street and put their name/address on it. Is this what our society has become?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let me offer a somewhat different take...we live in the country. Out here, its trunk or treat or, basically...nothing. (Well, we could drive into the nearest town, try not to hit any of the other ToTers, try to find a place to park, then do it all again in reverse -- maybe when my wee pirate is older, but at under 2 -- no). There are several churches nearby that hold them, and the one we go to doesn't care if you're a member or not -- or even the same religion (I'm definitely not). No preaching, no proseltyzing, no "Halloween is unsafe or bad" -- just a way to bring the ToT part of Halloween to folks who might not otherwise have any. Only religious anything last time was the jack-o-lantern carved with the Nativity (which was kinda cool, actually). Last year, we had the devil and demons stalking the parking lot. Someone had an old station wagon out there, with lighted candles in the back and a scare actor jumping ut of the back seat. The rescue squad showed up with a skeleton in the ambulance...

I'm trying to figure out how to rig up my truck for this. Lighting is the biggest challenge for me....

Now, again this is the country. If I were in a city or town, or even a subdivision, and the local church was doing it, I'd feel different. Likewise if it was a "preachy" one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i guess trunk or treat isn't so bad. especially if that is the only way to do it. just wouldn't want it to byside halloween door to door tot. remember, this holiday is only second to christmas. that says something about the holiday right there. now, gotta run, preparing my haunt for the door to door tot.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I know in my town, trunk or treat has hurt attendance at neighborhood trick or treating BIG TIME!


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

one thing I think thats a bad idea cuz 90 of the fun on halloween is going house to house to get candy would hate that idea cuz then I have no fun setting up my house for every one
I think everyone loses on trunk o treating


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I have never done this, we grew up in a pretty safe neighborhood where we could go door to door and then mom would check the goodies when we got home. It sounds like mostly churches sponsor this? It would be a good alternative if the church wants to have their own version of a ToT night, they can do it in an area they feel safe, with people they know- hopefully no strangers show up to give candy out of their trunks or they will have to try something else. 
Still a fan of old fashioned door to door of people you don't know Tot, but even with Trunking they are still participating in halloween trick or treat whether they want to admit to it or not


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in the middle of one of the highest density areas of Las Vegas, and currently I am working (VERY HARD) to bring Trick Or Treating back to my neighborhood. 

All in all, my area is not that bad a place. I do up my condo every year. The only kids brave enough last year to come up and knock on the door? Two kids who saw my display. TWO. One wasn't even in costume (he'll have to answer what he is for Halloween before I give him candy). Hopefully they show up again this year.

"Safe Streets" and church events are hijacking our favorite Holiday. This "trunk or treat" thing sounds just like the rest of it. Halloween is about meeting your neighbors, its about dressing up how ever you want, expressing your creativity and getting or handing out candy, and its mostly about community. Not about isolating your self from the community, hiding from perceived fears, but being a part of the community in a tradition that spans back many many years.

*sigh* makes me angry, it does.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> If done on a day other than Halloween, I don't have issue with it. These events are widely sponsored by churches and in many cases they hold them on Halloween night as an "alternative" to traditional trick or treating. This is where I have a problem. I see it as religion once again believing they have the "right answer" and that traditional tot'ing is somehow wrong/unsafe/etc.. Part of me thinks that it's a way churches atempt to condemn Halloween practices. Another part of me thinks is an easy out for some lazy a$$ parents who don't want to expend a little effort taking their childen on traditional tot rounds, like their parents did when they were little. Even those who hold it on a night other than Halloween can often discourage traditional tot'ing, as the parents say to the kids "well we already got a nice bag of treats the other night, so we're not going out again." I simply have issues with organized religion attempting to change the way people celebrate traditional Halloween. Trunk or Treat, Fall Festivals, "safe alternatives". C'mon, it's Halloween! Let the kids enjoy walking door to door (parents accompanying them if need be) through the crunchy leaves, getting a bit scared, seeing the decorations and displays, then going home all tired but happy, sorting through the loot and having some great memories. Stop robbing kids of age old traditions! Stepping down now.


I love what Jdubbya said as well. Trunk-or-Treat sucks... though, I can see its application in rural areas where kids are so spread out that "door-to-door" is a mile or two down the road. The trouble is I live in the CITY... and I really, really, really hate it when people do Trunk-or-Treat events on October 31st!

I think Trunk-or-Treat is a ploy by lazy people because it doesn't take much effort to organize. Though, I did hate it intensely at first, I'm starting to think of cool ways to incorporate the constant stream of kids and repeat visits (which is one of the major things I don't like about this event) by making my "trunk" less of a trunk-to-trunk thing and more of a SPOOKY SHOW where I hand out candy at the end. It slows kids down and makes things a bit more fun for myself as I spread Halloween cheer like some macabre version of Santa Claus.

If and when my church plans their party on Halloween and does the whole trunk-or-treat thing, I ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS choose to hand out candy at home those nights. (It's vastly more fun, anyway... )


----------



## Tiny Terrors (Sep 25, 2009)

I Think The Great Pumpkin hit the nail on the head.
I really don't like them.
I understand that in some areas of a commmunity, having TOTs walking around at night whether supervised or not is not a good idea due to traffic, lack of sidewalks, drug/crime issues. In which case having having a trunk fest at the local school or church is a safe alternative.
BUT.
Too many times, I've seen churches use these events to further divide a community, by creating an Us vs. Them atmosphere, and adding to the isolation of their kids from their community. 
"We only get our treats from people that we know" and "We don't want you associating with THOSE People." are the messages they send not only to the kids, but also to the surrounding community. And as to the church's response that "Oh, anyone can particpate." the reality is No, not everyone can. Your kids might be allowed to go through, but if you as a non-church member ask to set up a small dsiplay, more than likely they will "politely" decline your request, unless you are prepared to go through some intense vetting.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

My kneejerk reaction? Trunk-or-treat is "de debbil," and is a slap in the face of open-minded, fun-loving, generous individuals by preachy, paranoid, holier-than-thou worrywarts. After reading the points made here, I can see where it is useful in rural areas or shadier neighborhoods. Kids deserve some taste of Halloween, even if it isn't in the form most of us consider ideal  

In my area, where there are more churches than one can shake a stick at, it's the "fall festivals" that drive me nuts. Even my own HOA sponsors one, the first or 2nd weekend of October(?). The implication that any other activity is unsafe or evil is insulting and delusional. Society really has gone nuts. People have one good excuse/reason/opportunity to go out and visit with their neighbors each year, and they're too paranoid/lazy/self-centered to take their kids and go do it! 

Where I live, it's too hot and humid and mosquito-y about 8 months of the year to go outside in the evenings and just hang out. Halloween is about the beginning of the 4 months when it's do-able. It's a shame to see people turning off their lights and hiding or going to a lame impersonal venue to collect candy. It cheapens the whole event and deprives children of one of the annual milestones that meant so much to me as a kid. Granted, we lived in the country and you'd have to walk MILES to fill a TOT bag, but we still dressed up and trekked for some goodies 

In regard to tampered treats, we have the Pixie Stick dad to thank (as noted previously), as well as the first Halloween movie. Remember the kid in the ER with the cut tongue from an apple with a razor blade in it? I've NEVER heard of any such thing happening in real life. Oh, we have the idiot media to thank too. EVERY freakin' Halloween the local news runs stories about candy-tampering and what to look for in the kiddies' candy bags, blah blah blah. NEVER mind that it's urban-legend material and unfounded... The only thing I worry about in my DD's candy bag is peanuts, since she's allergic. Guess who gets her Reese's?


----------



## Auntskaren (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with whoever asked what is safe about teaching kids to look into the car trunks of strangers and find candy.

I agree that some effort is sure going into dividing some of the religious from the rest of society too. I heard this explained best this way, it's like when Mcdonalds started serving McCappacihio and Mcexpresso, Halloween is the second biggest retail holiday out there and some of the McChurchs want their $hare. And I am not saying that all do because there are some great religious people out there, who really 'get' it and do a lot of good work. 

That said if you want to hook up lights in your vehicle, get a power inverter for your cigar lighter and you can plug in real regular lights. We use them so we can just use a regular cell phone charger, and they are handy in a power outage also, so you can do important stuff like run your neighbors nebulizer or keep your laptop charged and run your wireless router.


----------



## Schaedel Collector (Sep 15, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> As the great Pen and Teller said. Your kid is more likely to be struck by lightning than to be kidnapped. I don't prescribe to stranger danger.
> 
> With that said, whats wrong with making sure your kid goes out with an adult? Its not just for their safety but to make sure they don't get into trouble. Example: A group of kids without supervision walked into my house last year and proceded to take candy from the bowl. It was innocent, but you just don't do stuff like that.
> 
> So in short, hate the organized ToTing and most americans could use a little exercise anyways. So put down the remote, get off your butt, and walk your kid around the neighborhood.


I agree ... unfortunately more children are killed or abused by their own parents or close family members than a stranger. Since Trick or Treating at 33 yrs old is frowned upon by most people I live vicariously through my son and go with him and some friends...but I still dress up.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never heard of such a thing here in the UK, although I gather they are becoming more and more widespread in the States.
Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with them if they are done in conjunction with a traditional Halloween and traditional TOT'ing and not as an alternative.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Call me crazy but I love a fall festival! I associate them with the season and love to attend. We have 3 schools that hold very large festivals, one in the spring and one in the fall. I'm excited to go. It's never really taken away from trick or treating just an addition to the festivities. Maybe it would be different if they held it ON Halloween. That would be a problem. I notice a lot of churches do that.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

We have trunk or treat down here in Mississippi. It started the year of Katrina because there were so many homes gone and still so much debris that the kids needed somewhere to go. My kids school still does it. Some years we go, some years we don't. I like the fact that we can decorate our car and around it with my stuff and I don't worry about my kids AND they're with all their friends! I don't like that it's not what I did as a kid. In our neighborhood I'm one of the only people that gets into halloween whereas at trunk or treat everyone has decorations (and there's a contest for best decorations. I got 2nd the last year we did it so I'm bound and determined to get 1st!) 
Is it wierd....yes! I mean who the heck trick or treats out of a car?? But, it is what it is and if thats what my kids want to do then thats what we do since I'm not the one trick or treating.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

It is better than nothing. Not only for city kids, but for rural kids too... going door to door isn't really an option when the doors are few and far between.

Meeting in a church or school parking lot can be a fun way for those kids to experience trick or treating. I have seen parents really get into it, and it is a fun event.

When I lived in Seattle, we had kids come to the office for trick-or-treating. Since we were all decked out for a decorating contest, it was a fun, safe place for the kids. 

Obviously, I prefer what I did as a kid and what we do now... door to door in real neighborhoods. But I can see why trunk or treat is an option in a world where people don't know their neighbors, but do know and trust members of their school or church.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*My Take on Trunk or Treat..*

First of all, I would like to mention that I live in a small town, population around 2,000, and I live in a completely safe, upper-middle class neighborhood behind a golf course. There are 42 houses in my neighborhood. And, while they are a bit spread apart, it is by no means a long walk from the beginning of the neighborhood to the end.

Last Halloween, I recieved this letter in my mailbox:










First of all - Really? It's not even just churches doing it anymore? A neighborhood wants to hold a trunk-or-treat so their little fatties don't have to walk for an hour to collect candy?! I couldn't believe what I was reading.

The night I recieved the letter, I called my boyfriend to talk about how angry I was. By the end of the conversation, we had devised a plan to destroy the Trunk-or-Treat. Before I went to bed, I came up with wording for a faux flyer. The following morning, I printed out 42 copies of the flyer. The night before Halloween, around midnight, my boyfriend drove me around as I distributed the flyers into every mailbox in the neighborhood.









(The flyers I distributed weren't all striped on the pictures like shown here. I don't know why my printer did it to this one. Oh well.)

At 6:55 on Halloween evening, me and my mom drove up to the parking lot. Not a soul in sight! Trick-or-treaters were just entering the neighborhood. I felt so proud. While I couldn't stop trunk-or-treating at all the churches surrounding the area, I at least stopped it from invading my own neighborhood.

If it continues to happen, I really think trunk-or-treating will be the death of Halloween. It makes me sick to think about, but that's the direction it's going in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

v_gan said:


> ....
> 
> The night I recieved the letter, I called my boyfriend to talk about how angry I was. By the end of the conversation, we had devised a plan to destroy the Trunk-or-Treat. Before I went to bed, I came up with wording for a faux flyer. The following morning, I printed out 42 copies of the flyer. The night before Halloween, around midnight, my boyfriend drove me around as I distributed the flyers into every mailbox in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Oh such delightful subterfuge!!
I haven't stopped grinning since I read this.:

Well done!!


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

My church has done a trick or trunk for the past several years and it's always a blast. The youth group puts it on primarily for the younger kids. Nothing religious, just a lot of games and candy for the little kids. We usually do it the weekend before Halloween because all of us still want to go out on the big night. It's turned into a pretty big competition. I usually do some big thing in the back of a van. Last year, I had a 6' long pneumatic dragon that would jump out and open its arms to try to catch kids as they went by. I also did a remote controlled MIB in the back of a pickup last year that scared the crap out of kids because it would go off at random times. Personally, I think ours is a great thing because its not a replacement for the usual Hlloween celebrations and we don't confuse it with something evil. It has actually helped to get more people in the neighborhood to decorate and celebrate. I, for one, will keep pushing to make it bigger and bigger every year. 

This year, there's no trick or trunk but we're doing a rennissance festival early in the afternoon and our usually huge bash with lots of food and beer at my house afterwards. We made that decision because my wife turns 40 on the 25th and what better excuse is there for a huge party with hundreds of people than Halloween AND a 40th party?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

way to go vgan. that is a well earned rerward. it also puts out a message that this is important too so maybe they'll think about that.


----------

